
Nobel prize for chemistry: Lindahl, Modrich and Sancar win for DNA research - dbcooper
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/oct/07/lindahl-modrich-and-sancar-win-nobel-chemistry-prize-for-dna-research
======
Steko
Sigma Xi put up march madness style brackets [1] for the science prizes and
the winners weren't even in the bracket for chem and medicine. If you look at
the increasing time from work to the award of the prizes [2], and then the
fact that chem bloggers handicapping the race aren't even familiar with the
winners' work [3, comments] it becomes clear that science has just outgrown
the 3 award areas. They should consider splitting the award into more sub-
categories in most years.

[1] [https://www.sigmaxi.org/news/keyed-in/post/keyed-
in/2015/09/...](https://www.sigmaxi.org/news/keyed-in/post/keyed-
in/2015/09/29/october-madness-announcement-of-champions)

[2]
[http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/magazine/physicstoday/n...](http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/magazine/physicstoday/news/10.1063/PT.5.2012)

[3] [http://blog.chembark.com/2015/10/07/predictions-for-
the-2015...](http://blog.chembark.com/2015/10/07/predictions-for-
the-2015-nobel-prize-in-chemistry/)

~~~
dbcooper
I'd really like to see a prize for biology established.

Then perhaps John Goodenough and M. Stanley Whittingham might finally get the
chemistry prize, for developing Li-ion batteries.

~~~
gozo
Probibly won't happen since it's based on a will. I think part of the prize
allure is that it is limited and non-predictable.

------
varelse
Tomas Lindahl, uncle of Erik Lindahl, head GROMACS honcho...

[http://www.gromacs.org/](http://www.gromacs.org/)

------
dbcooper
There's a nice discussion of this over at Derek Lowe's Pipeline blog:

[http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2015/10/07/a-n...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2015/10/07/a-nobel-
for-dna-repair)

